# RecipeDB - TL's Kilkenny Klone



## Trough Lolly (10/2/08)

TL's Kilkenny Klone  Ale - Irish Red Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes *Recipe updated on 14 May 07* Mash at 68C. Add 1tspn of Gypsum and 1tspn of Calcium Carbonate to the mashtun if your water is soft. Optional - add 200g of CSR Dark Brown Sugar for a darker version with a touch more sweetness / less dry version. Cheers, TL...   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.25 kg TF Crystal    0.1 kg TF Flaked Barley    0.06 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I    0.06 kg TF Roasted Barley       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    14 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     500 ml White Labs WLP004 - Irish Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 24.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.67%   Colour 34 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

